# tip top size fusion mag



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Whats the tip top size for a fusion mag?

Did a search only found only for fusion, not sure if its the same.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm almost positive it's a 10. Hopefully someone else will confirm.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I checked*

Ten will fit on one of my blanks but the other one can't take a ten...it needs an 11


----------



## Gummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Mine was a ten also


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

most of them are a ten but you get some that take an 11. I had one that took a 12.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

When you order your new Blank have the Dealer fit a top to the Blank and ship it with the blank. I order two and keep one as a spare in my truck in a small canister with a piece of tip glue (beach repair)
No hassle finding the right one, book size is a guess


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Like ward said it is 11*

Fusion is 10 Fusion Mag is 11


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeb, both the blanks are mags and the tips are close in size...think it is just a small difference between the two tip sizes


----------

